# A Quick Thinking Kiwi



## Casper (Aug 14, 2013)

_*A man in London walked into the produce section of his local Tesco's
supermarket and asked to buy half a head of lettuce. 
The boy working in that department told him that they only sold whole heads of lettuce. 
The man was insistent that the boy ask the manager about the matter. 

Walking into the back room, the boy said to the manager, 
*_
_*"Some old bastard wants to buy a half a head of lettuce."*_

_*As he finished his sentence, he turned around to find that the man was*_
_*standing right behind him, so he quickly added,
 "and this gentleman kindly offered to buy the other half."
*_
_*The manager approved the deal and the man went on his way.*_

_*Later, the manager said to the boy,

"*__*I was impressed with the way you got yourself out of that situation*_
_*earlier, we like people who can think on their feet here, where are you from
son?"

*__*"New Zealand, sir,"   the boy replied.
*_
_*"Why did you leave New Zealand ?"   the manager asked.
*_
_*The boy said, "Sir, there's nothing but prostitutes and rugby players there."
*_
_*"Is that right?"   replied the manager,"  My wife is from New Zealand !"
*_
_*"Really?"   replied the boy, "Who'd she play for?"
*_


----------



## Fern (Aug 14, 2013)

What is the difference between an Australian wedding and an Australian funeral? 
A: One less drunk at the funeral


----------

